# modprobe: ERROR: could not insert[solved]

## Adel Ahmed

g50-80 ~ # modprobe zfs

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'zfs': Bad address

journalctl:

Jun 16 14:52:25 g50-80 kernel: ZFS: Warning unable to set pwd to '/': -14

g50-80 ~ # uname -a 

Linux g50-80 4.9.16-gentoo #10 SMP PREEMPT Wed May 31 15:11:35 EET 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5500U CPU @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

using gentoo-sources

zfs:

sys-fs/zfs-0.6.5.9::gentoo

module:

/lib64/modules/4.9.16-gentoo/extra/zfs/zfs.ko

g50-80 ~ # ls -lh /lib64/modules/4.9.16-gentoo/extra/zfs/zfs.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.7M May 27 01:01 /lib64/modules/4.9.16-gentoo/extra/zfs/zfs.koLast edited by Adel Ahmed on Wed Jun 21, 2017 9:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## guitou

Hi Adel.

Are you really sure you did build zfs against current kernel?

++

Gi)

----------

## Adel Ahmed

forgot to rebuild after kernel update :(thanks  guitou

----------

